# Ps4: problemi hardware. Red Lights of Death



## admin (18 Novembre 2013)

Subito problemi per le prime Ps4 uscite sul mercato. Diversi utenti americani, sui forum della Sony, stanno lamentando i primi malfunzionamenti con la console ricevuta due giorni fa al day one. I bug sembrano essere diversi, di varia natura e gravità. In alcuni modelli di Ps4 è già apparso il temuto "Red Lights of Dead". Altri utenti lamentano l'impossibilità di riprodurre audio o video.


La Sony ha rilasciato un comunicato


_Un certo numero di persone ha riportato problemi con la propria Playstation 4. Avevamo già preventivato che ciò potesse accadere, considerando che la macchina è appena uscita sul mercato, e del resto la maggior parte dei feedback a noi pervenuti è assolutamente positiva Stiamo comunque monitorando con estrema attenzione la situazione, e pensiamo che questi siano soltanto episodi isolati in un lancio nel complesso eccezionale

Video qui in basso_


----------



## admin (18 Novembre 2013)




----------



## admin (18 Novembre 2013)




----------



## admin (18 Novembre 2013)




----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Novembre 2013)

La sony dice che sono lo 0,4% rispetto alla quantità venduta, il che rientrerebbe nella normale casistica di un prodotto nuovo introdotto nel mercato.
Il problema secondo me è che con l'Internet di oggi, dove ognuno posta video e rilascia commenti, anche una manciata di macchine rotte può fare molto rumore e creare panico.

Io comunque la console la prendo l'anno prossimo quando usciranno giochi che più mi interessano, quindi non farò da beta-tester


----------



## admin (18 Novembre 2013)

[MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] prega!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Novembre 2013)

Non avevo notato questo topic, se no lo scrivevo qua, in sostanza gira la voce che la costruzione della ps4 sia stata sabotata di proposito, emblematico questo messaggio:

""Visto che Foxconn non ci tratta bene, noi non tratteremo bene le console PS4.* È già tanto che le console che abbiamo assemblato riescano ad accendersi*"

Queste sarebbero le parole di uno studente che ha lavorato tot mesi per foxcoon.

Praticamente mesi fa studenti universitari del "Xi'an Technological University North Institute" sono stati obbligati a costruire ps4 per Foxconn per tot mesi, ovviamente hanno detto che erano tutti volantari, spacciando la cosa tipo tirocinio anche se stavano in catena di montaggio e un rifiuto avrebbe avuto ripercussioni nel percorso di studi.
Il messaggio è stato scritto su un sito legato all'università, thread subito chiuso, immagino per non allarmare gli acquirenti.


----------



## Miro (18 Novembre 2013)

Ops


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (19 Novembre 2013)

E vabè saranno 2-3 per ogni 10000 vendute, capita, poi basta che rimborsano/cambiano ed è tutto ok


----------

